# Resizing in Photobucket?



## Alex06 (May 5, 2006)

Hello all,

Sorry for being redundant all over again but I'm new and confused.  I got an account with Photobucket so I could start posting images.  When I clicked on the photo properties they appear to have  been resized to 160x107 pixels.  Isn't that too small?  How can I change it?

Thanks for the help,

Alex


----------



## LaFoto (May 5, 2006)

Sorry, Alex, (and welcome to ThePhotoForum!), I'm afraid you can't. This is what bugs most of us Photobucket-users about Photobucket: when there is a lot of information in your picture (many little details such as tree leaves or so), they downsize it to smaller than your original websize. It is an absolute NUISANCE with an otherwise very nice picture server.


----------



## WNK (May 5, 2006)

Photobucket is a pain.  I personally prefer www.zoto.com.  If you PM me your email, I'll send you a referral (that way, I get some more free space )... otherwise you could just go sign up, I guess.
I've also tried www.snapfish.com, but I didnt like it -- it seemed to me to decrease the quality of my pics when it resized them.  And I've also used www.flickr.com but they have a ridiculously low upload limit.

By the way, welcome to TPF... I look forward to seeing some of your pics


----------



## anjanesh (May 5, 2006)

Many people who arent into webhosting, dont seem to know that GoDaddy is providing 50GB space and 250GB bandwidth/mo all for $100.80 for 36 months paid in advance !

I think its worth paying $100 for 3yr hosting instead of going for the paid only photosharing locations where Im sure it wont be anyway near to GoDaddy's deal.


----------



## Big Mike (May 5, 2006)

I've never had a single problem with Photobucket.  I always make sure to "SAVE FOR WEB" before I upload any images.  

Photobucket changes actual size because the file size is too big.  When you have an image, you should save a copy for web viewing or e-mail.  First I change the size of the image to about 600-800 pixels (on the longest side) and then I save as JPEG and adjust the compression (quality) level until the file size is where I want it.  Usually, 5 or 6 on the scale of 12. (50-150kb)


----------



## Wally (May 5, 2006)

Use Flickr, you can get a free account and post in anysize you want. Or you can pay $25 a year and get unlimited storage and bandwidth. The only restriction is that you can only upload 2gb of pictures a month but that is thousands of pictures if you are uploading web sized images or 500 images a month if you upload high res jpegs at 4mb each.

I have the pro account and love it. Best $25 I have ever spent.


----------



## Alex06 (May 5, 2006)

Thank you all so much for the advice.  Since I already have an account with Photobucket I'll give Big Mike's suggestion a shot and save a copy of the image resized.  If that doesn't work I'll try some other suggestions.  Thanks for the welcome and I look forward to being part of the community!


----------



## bobaab (May 6, 2006)

i like using www.imageshack.us .  You can upload images up to 1mb in size, get unlimited storage space, and up to 100mb per hour.  It's a very simple website, and that's probably what I like best.  I use it a lot when I post on the Gallery here and other times when I need quick image hosting.


----------

